
Our gods are assholes - phreeza
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2010/08/our-gods-are-assholes.html
======
KoZeN
Strong words coming from a man who is currently parading around British TV
flogging cheap car insurance alongside an incredibly creepy puppet likeness of
himself.

~~~
phreeza
Had to look it up. Really quite creepy and annoying.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhBnEV3ElvY>

------
delano
Cocaine is a hell of a drug.

------
pbhjpbhj
Sounds like someone stoned and rambling. Get off my lawn.

------
dazzawazza
I notice no one is attacking what he said, just the man.

~~~
roel_v
What is he saying? This reads like the ramblings of a mad man, of a recording
of a therapy session in a mental institution. There is nothing to attack or
praise because it's empty rhetoric, although in the mind of the author
undoubtedly profound and insightful. I don't know the website this is on, but
I don't see why this is a 'letter of note' - at best it's a 'letter by someone
somewhat famous'. That's one way to fill a website I guess.

~~~
sheepthief
'That's one way to fill a website I guess'.

Although I can understand your not enjoying this particular letter or agreeing
with its inclusion on a blog named Letters of Note, to hear you then use that
as a stick with which to beat my entire website - a website you admittedly
know nothing about - does smart a little. I'd suggest maybe having a poke
around; you may come to the conclusion that today's letter simply wasn't to
your liking and that, actually, the website does have some value.

~~~
roel_v
To be able to make an accurate assessment of your website, and proclaim my
expertise on it as such, I should look around more than base my conclusion on
one post, that much is true. That said when one makes decisions, it's usually
based on incomplete information; and the lower the stakes, the faster the
decision. When reading this letter I only had the one in front of me to decide
if I was going to read any of the others, to see if those were better, and
considering the very low value of the one I saw I didn't see it as good use of
my time (or more accurate, the most suitable thing to waste my time on...) to
browse other letters.

I guess the snide remark didn't contribute anything to the point of my
original post, and that that post would've been off just as well without it.
Well such is the nature of a forum - I would like it too if I had hours and
hours to hoohah over each sentence I write and get to compile them into nice
internally consistent and rhetorically perfect masterpieces. Alas I'm just a
programmer posting in between compilation and simulation runs, so the style is
much more conversational, and conclusions are often more haphazard than any
that would stand up to rigorous scientific standards.

